# Kitty Midnight Madness!



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, not hedgehog related, but pet-related anyways. It's an ad for the Winnipeg Humane Society in an effort to get some of their cats adopted. Apparently it worked really well - they ran out of cats. The guy in the ad runs a furniture store here in the city so he did a spoof of his own ads to promote the Humane Society. Cute, funny, and worth watching.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, that is too funny! ...it kinda makes me want a cat now tho


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"used to be boy cats"
<snort>


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is hilarious. :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is too funny! Can't wait to show it to boyfriend later, I've been wanting a cat, maybe that will make him agree with adopting one. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG!!

OMG!!

THAT WAS JUST FANTASTIC!!

It made my morning, I'm grinning ear to ear, how great was that? I'm so happy the ad helped aid in getting all those kitties new homes!! 

Now if only people would just be responsible for thier pets so we wouldn't have such issues,


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That is awesome 
I love how the guy is saying something about finding a cat to suit your personality "Guaranteed!!!" and underneath in big letters it says "NOT a guarantee" :lol: 

Good on them!


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

"Scratch and dent models". 
"If you don't find one you like we'll _*give *_you a **Bleep**ing dog."
"Kittens, buy one, get five free."

<snicker> I love that guy! Great ad.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

..."because someone left the kitten making machine on......." tee hee!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

NO trade ins!
I loved it too. What a fun way to meet a great need.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

"a cat to cover the hole in the couch" lol
I can't have a cat it would scratch my weener dog then he'd eat it


----------

